# Mystery Wood.



## Alan Sweet (Dec 3, 2014)

I've got a very nice piece of wood that I can't identify. It 8" by 48"

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2014)

Someone's going to ask for an end grain shot....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 3, 2014)

OK... End grain shots


----------



## justallan (Dec 3, 2014)

I recognize him alright, that's Fred. I left him outside in the cold awhile back, he must of been PO'ed because when I went to get him, he was gone.
I really appreciate you finding him. Give me your PP info and I'll send the money to get him home safe.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hahahahahaaa ....that right there is funnay


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 3, 2014)

It looks so familiar. I feel like I've turned a call out of a piece just like it, but can't put my finger on what it was to compare.


----------



## CodyC (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks like Walnut to me.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2014)

Almost looks like it could be bocote. How heavy is it? Exotic heavy?


----------



## Molokai (Dec 4, 2014)

Try sanding it, is the dust yellowish ? maybe Ipe ?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 4, 2014)

Kevin, I have a few pieces of bocote. I kind of compared them. the bocote seems denser and heavy. But yes the wood is heavy. I would not say exotic heavy.
Molokai, comparing with a few pieces of Ipe I have it seems darker, the ipe lighter. When I sand it, the darker areas sand dark brown. The sap wood seems to sand light brown.
Cody, walnut was my first choice. But, I think it is spalted walnut. Now I've never seem spalted walnut, so that is a guess. Here is a picture of one of the few worm holes.





My guess can be entirely wrong, so don't hesitate to correct me.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2014)

Can we get a shot of the face of the entire board not at an angle but like against a wall?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 4, 2014)

Here are three. Nice figure


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd think you'd know if it were walnut based on smell alone. Bocote smells like pickles. No idea of ipe, but I can identify quite a few woods based on smell alone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 4, 2014)

The second pic looks like zircote, but the rest not so much. Can you get a LOT closer on the end grain shots (and make sure the ends are cleaned up) ?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2014)

Not saying it isn't ziricote but I never seen any like that.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 4, 2014)

How's this... One from each end. BTW, my sense of smell is not as good as Jonathan's.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 4, 2014)

Tried getting closer... different ends


----------



## phinds (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks a lot like a mystery wood that I have on the bottom of my monterillo page (I though it WAS monterillo until I saw a cleaned up end grain).

Your end grain closeup is close enough and well focused but the wood is not cleaned up nearly enough to see the pore patten.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 4, 2014)

OK this is with a Freud blade I use for glue lines. Not sure how to get it any cleaner except sanding. That may fill the grain


----------



## phinds (Dec 5, 2014)

I appreciate the effort, but unfortunately this is, if anything, worse than before. the pores are totally obscured.

Can you send me a sample? Did you look at the "monterillo" mystery wood I mentioned?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll just let it go for now. I have a lot to do right now. I went almost a year not knowing what it was. I'll survive.

Yes it looks a lot like the monterillo shown in Hobbit House.

Thank you for your effort.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Almost looks like it could be bocote. How heavy is it? Exotic heavy?


it looks just like bocote Kevin send me in a trade. I understand why you think it is...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

